# The Men Who Stare At Goats,in theaters 11/6/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

In a comedic look at real life events that are almost too bizarre to believe,a reporter discovers a top-secret wing of the U.S. military when he accompanies an enigmatic Special Forces operator on a mind-boggling mission.

The film features the following actors/actresses:

George Clooney
Jeff Bridges
Ewan McGregor
Kevin Spacey
Robert Patrick
Stephen Lang
Stephen Root
Rebecca Mader

McGregor plays the role of the reporter,while Clooney plays the role of the Special Forces operator.

It is slated for theaters on 11/6/09.

The film is rated R for language,some drug content and brief nudity.

For folks that like comedy,they may get a good laugh or two out of this film.

http://www.themenwhostareatgoatsmovie.com/#home


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The long trailer looks very funny. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't wait for the dvd


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

this movie looks TERRIBLE! Clooney should have never left Rosanne lol


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The trailer looks great -- rates high on my personal laugh-o-meter!

Glad to see _Glenn Morshower_ in as Major General Holtz, but I'm not
sure it's a promotion from secret service agent on the potus detail.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Trailer looks like a trip -- can't wait to check it out. :up:


----------

